# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Still no results 7 months after FUT

## caseyk

Hi everyone,

I am a 24 year old male, and I had a ~1500 graft FUT 7 months ago by a well-respected surgeon (at a private office, not a hair clinic). I am very worried and frustrated however, because my doctor said that by 6 months I should at least expect to see some results. I know that full results can take a year or so, but shouldn't I at least be seeing something by now?

I have diffuse pattern alopecia on the front/top of my head (but not on the crown, and my hair line has been fine, not receding). My hair loss was not that bad, but it was just thin, and you could definitely see my scalp through the hair on the top of my head. You can still see my scalp on the top, and I honestly don't see any noticeable improvement. Is it possible that I do actually have some initial results, but it is difficult to notice because I am still young and have a significant amount of healthy hair surrounding the grafts?

I have been taking propecia daily for 1 year now, and my doctor recommends that I use Rogaine as well. However, I have not been using Rogaine. I live an extremely busy lifestyle, and I know that even if I start using Rogaine, I will eventually end up discontinuing use because I'm just so busy. And I am worried that if I do see results from Rogaine, and then stop using it, then all the results will go away. Additionally, because I have spent over $11,000 on the FUT, and am spending about $1,000 per year on propecia, I really just cannot spend more money on Rogaine. It is my understanding that results from transplantation are usually not dependent on whether you use Rogaine -- isn't this true?

Should I be concerned with this apparent lack of results after 7 months? I'm just worried that maybe my body is such that hair transplantation is not effective on me. Are there any cases of people not getting any good results even from a skilled surgeon?

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## TheFirst17

I would love to know the answer to this question.
I just did my FUE last week...

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I understand your concern and worry. At 7 months you should see results. True that it can take up to a year to see full growth but usually by the 5th or 6th month you should see a lot of new hairs. The thing is with people who are not completely bald (bare scalp) it's harder to see the new hairs and these people almost always feel like there isn't much difference after the HT. The other thing, I don't know if you know about it or not but there's the shock loss factor too. Sometimes native thinning hairs will fall out permanently because of the trauma to the recipient area and what happens is basically those hairs are replaced with the transplanted hairs. That's why you might get the impression that you're not seeing any difference.

If I were you I'd get on minoxidil too. In my case it's worked better than Fin. I dont even think Fin has done much for me. But yeah, if you use minoxidil you can't stop it or you WILL lose more hair if you quit it. Minoxidil is a headache to use and it's not because you have to use it twice but because of the itch or irritation it can cause to most. But I think it's worth it. It's really cheap if you buy it on ebay (generic brand like kirkland). The other thing is you need to drop Propecia and use Proscar, which is exactly the same thing as Propecia " Finasteride" only thing it's like 1/4 the price and you have to cut each pill into 4 quarters. If you start buying Proscar -if it's available where you are- you'd have money to buy minoxidil and even have some money left.

One scary thing that you will almost never hear about (from HT doctors)  regarding hair transplant is that in some rare cases transplanted hairs will eventually fall out PERMANENTLY because they either succumb to the effects of DHT (just like the original hair) or are rejected for whatever god damn reason. This has happened to me and I've lost a lot of my transplanted hairs so far and I don't know if I'm going to lose all of it or not but it's not looking good. If this happens it happens at random times and not during the initial growing process of the newly transplanted hairs.
And finally, and I dont think you have to worry about this if your doctor was a good doctor, but the way grafts are handled during the extraction process and the way they're transplanted can affect their survival in the new area. Incompetent doctors can cause a lot of grafts to be lost during the process because of their lack of experience or negligence.

----------


## Tracy C

> Should I be concerned with this apparent lack of results after 7 months?


 Some people just take longer for whatever reason.  If it still seems like you have no results at 12 or 18 months, than you have reason to be concerned.






> Are there any cases of people not getting any good results even from a skilled surgeon?


 Of course there are.  It is much too soon to conclude that you are one of those cases.  Are you taking photos every two months?  If not you should start.  These need to be good quality photos so get a friend to take them for you.






> ...and am spending about $1,000 per year on propecia, I really just cannot spend more money on Rogaine.


 Ask your doctor for a prescription for generic 5mg Finasteride then split the pills into four pieces.  Take one piece daily.  This will save you a big pile of money.






> ...my doctor recommends that I use Rogaine as well. However, I have not been using Rogaine. I live an extremely busy lifestyle, and I know that even if I start using Rogaine, I will eventually end up discontinuing use because I'm just so busy.


 I don't believe anyone is so busy that they can't take a few minutes out to do something to help themselves feel better about themselves.  It only takes a few minutes to massage Rogaine foam into your scalp.  It takes only a little longer to massage the liquid into your scalp.  Many use Rogaine foam in the mornings because it is so quick and then use generic liquid Minoxidil in the evening because it is so cheap.  That is a good option for most people.  Even if you only use the foam once per day, that is still better than not using it at all.

----------


## topcat

1500 grafts, what was the break down on the hairs per graft? How much area in sq cm was this spread out over? Do you realize 1500 grafts is a fairly small procedure? Were you advised of shock loss since you are a diffuse thinner? How long did you research before you decided to have a procedure? What was your density pre op measured at? What was the post op density expectation post op? You should upload some before and after pictures.

----------


## Mr. 4000

having a HT at age 24 is wrong and the doctor who performed your procedure know this. 

and 7 months to me is a longtime to see nothing by any standard.

I can't help you with the drug issue, I refuse to take any of that pharma bullshit.

----------


## Tracy C

Mr. 4000, you are needlessly causing unnecessary concern.  This will do more harm than good.  The truth is some people do take longer.

caseyk, some folks do take longer to see results.  Not many, but some.  Try your best not to worry about it.  Re-evaluate yourself at 12 months, then again at 18 months.  Also, it is in your best interest to take photos every two months.  You are less likely to notice differences when you see yourself every day.  When you look at photos that are two months apart, you can see the difference more clearly.

----------


## TheFirst17

I love everything you've done Mr. 4000 -- But with all due respect, I would like for you to look out for me and the other members in more educated warning/and positive manner... Please? Scaring someone can make their situation worse. Depression is REAL. 
 :Smile:

----------

